# Murray Tricycle Questions...



## jimsbeercans (Aug 19, 2018)

Bought this recently and trying to get info on it. Looked through most of this category and really found nothing. Took a few pics so you know what I mean. The frame design is a little different. Has 2 top bars instead of one. 

Really neat color. Kind of a butter scotch with a small glitter seat. Missing the hand grips and the pedals. 

There is a red one now on Ebay but it doesn’t have much info either.  Are they bringing that much??

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=301672843539

Any links or ID help?? Like: Year, Actual name, color name, etc.

Sorry for the poor pic. But the wife doesn't know its here..I said I wasn't buying anymore bicycles until I sell some. Does a tricycle count??


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 19, 2018)

Cool little '60s trike exemplifying jet age styling. I haven't seen them bring much but if you found someone that owned one as a kid you might be able to get a few more $$ out of it. V/r Shawn


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 19, 2018)

The ebay listing is incorrect as to brand name. It does date to the 1960s but is a MTD tricycle instead of Murray. Check the fender style in photos on the tricyclefetish site MTD page - http://www.tricyclefetish.com/mtd.php?osCsid=0d1gi6a0r4l0fig76bktto8ui7 - you'll see they are identical. The big "M" sometimes displayed on these trikes get people confused into thinking the very common Murray brand and not the lesser known MTD or Midwest brands. Hope that helps a little.

Oh, and a parked 16" tricycle only takes about half the length or less of a bicycle, so to me it only counts as half a bike. Maybe your wife will think it's cute and want you to keep it for display. 

Dave


----------



## jimsbeercans (Aug 19, 2018)

Thanks for the info and the link. Looks like most are missing the handle bar grips!

I thought Murray and MTD were the same company and I guess I was wrong..Made in Cleveland by some of the logos on that web site.

Still hiding it in the collection room she nevers goes in. Will wait for a good time to bring it up.


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 19, 2018)

You might be thinking of Midwest. MTD and Midwest were the same company or, more accurately, MTD was the parent company of Midwest from what I've read.

Dave


----------

